# GHG Full body Mallards



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

DOES ANYONE KNOW THE STORY ON THOSE AVERY FULL BODY MALLARDS IN THE MISC. PHOTO ALBUM? I DESPERATELY NEED SOME!

GIVE ME A WEBSITE OR A NUMBER IF YOU KNOW!

DCOYNUT


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

They arent out yet thats why. Those pics came from the Avery site.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am guessing they will be out sometime in Aug. or later due to back orders


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

If you go to the Wetlands Rally in St. Paul there will be a few there to look at. These are prototypes but they will give you a good idea on how the final product will look. There will also be one Juvie snow there.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

One of the snow prototypes have been in my hands. I dont know what to think of them with the motion stakes.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The snow goose ones look good. From what I saw the paint looks good, of course the one that I saw was hand painted, so its hard to say what a mass production decoy will look like. The snow goose I held didn't have a base on it so I can't pass any judgement about that part of the decoy.

As long as they have a better base than the Canada decoys I think they will be ok.

That brings up another interesting question. Why is this Minnesota rally turning into a big commercial venture? I am terribly saddened by the fact that people can't put business aside for one damn day and concentrate on doing what is best for the resource. :eyeroll: What are they planning on doing to change things? All I have heard so far is that they want people to buy T-shirts show up on the capital and get hustled by companies. uke:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sure is funny when we get to see the decoy before the "Prostaffers" do.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

gandergrinder said:


> What are they planning on doing to change things? All I have heard so far is that they want people to buy T-shirts show up on the capital and get hustled by companies.


I'm sure some sponsorship is needed to pay for flyers, advertising, etc. but it's not just T-shirt day at the capitol.

http://www.wetlandsrally.org/legupdate.doc


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Thats a good start. How do the people contact legislators? Everything has to be kept simple simple simple. People are lazy and the easier it is to make contacts the more effective all of this will be. Is there a list of legislators by district?

I'm being critical because I really would like to see some changes in Minnesota (I am a MN boy at heart :wink: ). So far I have heard about who is sponsoring this event but not so much about why it is important and what will be done. I really wish it was the other way around. I just don't want the corporate side of things to overshadow the reall cause.

Just out of curiousity. Who gives a rip if Bud Grant is speaking at this thing. I would much rather have the key speaker be a professional biologist from Delta, DU, the MN DNR or someone like that tell the people that things are in deep trouble. Its time a professional laid it all out on the table and told the cold hard truth about things.

Allright that's enough out of me. :eyeroll:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I share your sincerity. I will be there and I hope the speakers drive home the message of habitat improvement and expansion. The biggest issue for me personally is tiling. Bud Grant doesn't need to speak but let's agree that for this to be successful there will be a good dose of politics involved. Some Politicians will be there and recent newspaper articles have listed their contact info.

Dennis Anderson had done a very good job publicizing this in the Star Tribune. Every Sunday for 4-5 weeks, so there has been good exposure from that. Also the Pioneer Press has not been shy about doing large articles on the purpose of this rally. I hope to see a huge turnout. Maybe I'll see some nodakoutdoor members at the Delta tent.

Dave


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Goose Buster3, yeah, although I saw prototypes of them back in the fall, I have not seen the final paint scheme (other than pictures) until just this week. They will be on display at the calling contest stage. We are not there with any booths, just adding some decoys to the stage in wich the full body mallards and juvie snow will be part of. Also, we will be there so I guess we care!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I'll be at the rally representing the Nodak Outdoors..


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Madison said:


> I'll be at the rally representing the Nodak Outdoors..


 :beer:


----------

